# search????????



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

Why doesn't the search work.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Works for me too.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

It brings up the search screen and if I try to enter anything it goes back to the original screen. Must be my kindle program. Would never buy one it was a gift.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I have. BN Nook that does the same thing. Its something dealing with running a regular format forum on an android. Some features just don't work.when I want to search I go to my desktop and log in. I love my tiny company clone android, but it does not work 100% like a full featured computer. Could be a similar problem with Kindell? There are cross performance issues on many platforms. That is why they do Beta testing. In the same way I can get features on firefox that I can't get on internet explorer.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

kalyke said:


> Hi, I have. BN Nook that does the same thing. Its something dealing with running a regular format forum on an android. Some features just don't work.when I want to search I go to my desktop and log in. I love my tiny company clone android, but it does not work 100% like a full featured computer. Could be a similar problem with Kindell? There are cross performance issues on many platforms. That is why they do Beta testing. In the same way I can get features on firefox that I can't get on internet explorer.


Thanks, never thought of that. I will try on my laptop.


----------

